# Other Marques Meet - whoever, whenever, wherever



## b3ves

Over to you guys. I've left the last updated post left below in case it's of any use for future planning.

_
ok, here goes...

Where:

- South Wales - Black Mountains, Brecon, etc. Suggested location for the overnighter would be Brecon, staying at the Brecon Castle Hotel where I stayed in March in the middle of what were definitely 2 of the best driving days I've ever had in this country, with a new top contender for 'the perfect road':

Tel (+44) (0)1874 624611 
Fax (+44) (0)1874 623737 
e-mail [email protected] 
http://www.breconcastle.co.uk/

The hotel has three rooms types, Castle Lodge, Standard and Beacons' View. The rates below include breakfast and VAT and are per room per night unless otherwise stated.

Beacons View rooms face south, are generally larger and have good views of The Brecon Beacons. Standard rooms are the majority of rooms. Rooms in the Castle Lodge are without satellite TV.

Single Twin or Double 
Castle Lodge Â£59 Â£69 
Standard Rooms Â£64 Â£79 
Beacons View Â£69 to Â£79 Â£89 to Â£99 
Beacons View - Four Poster Â£79 Â£99

When/who/what:

- b3ves/Elise 111R
- kmpowell/S2K 
- W7 PMC/RS6 (prefers 15-16th)
- Jampott/350Z 
- barely_legal (co-piloting) 
- Scotty/S4 ??

Apologies to:

22-23 May only
- garyc/330D
- PaulS/Monaro

Unconfirmed
- head_ed/ 
- paulb/vx220 185PS

Please can you confirm whether I have your availability correctly listed - thanks!_


----------



## kmpowell

I'm hoping im not tempting fate, but i am 99.99% sure i have finalised a deal, so you can count me in! It's been a long time since we had a good drive, so i'll be there in the new motor:

Where:

- Dont mind

Who/what:

- kmpowell/ :roll:


----------



## b3ves

If it's what you said you might get, we'll have a revtastic time :wink:


----------



## jampott

me plus one....

b&b would be cool...

bank holiday weekend?


----------



## head_ed

If it's by the end of may, I might be able to bring my new toy too..

This could get very, very interesting


----------



## W7 PMC

Please stick me down as a probable depending on dates.

Going to be moving house sometime over the next 8-10 weeks, so thats the only scenario that could affect my attendance.

Would be me plus the missus in the Beast 8)


----------



## garyc

Both Bank Holiday weekends booked for me. Otherwise should be OK in May. Wales good.


----------



## paulb

Sounds good to me - date depending. Got a track day booked on last weekend in May.

paulb/vx220 185PS

or

paulb/st220 estate

(guess which one I'll turn up in!)


----------



## garyc

paulb said:


> Sounds good to me - date depending. Got a track day booked on last weekend in May.
> 
> paulb/vx220 185PS
> 
> or
> 
> paulb/st220 estate
> 
> (guess which one I'll turn up in!)


Two estate cars then. Great. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

I'm up for it as well depending on date. Most seem ok at the moment.

(I haven't got the car yet and all ready worrying about fuel consumption to get to Wales and back!! :roll:


----------



## jam

i also might be up for this but i'm pretty chocka over the next couple of months so you guys sort a date and if i can come, i will (if i'm welcome that is :wink: )

cheers

James


----------



## b3ves

Looking good so far. I'd personally rather avoid bank holidays as the roads and hotels will be chocka


----------



## garyc

scoTTy said:


> I'm up for it as well depending on date. Most seem ok at the moment.
> 
> (I haven't got the car yet and all ready worrying about fuel consumption to get to Wales and back!! :roll:


Don't even think about it - You are now entering a 20 mpg zone. :wink:

Whereas I'm on a _very_ smug 43.3mpg over last 2000 miles - and have about the pace of the old S4 biturbo, which came as a little surprise to a sport-exhausted S4 on the M4 yesterday.


----------



## jam

garyc said:


> Whereas I'm on a _very_ smug 43.3mpg over last 2000 miles - and have about the pace of the old S4 biturbo, which came as a little surprise to a sport-exhausted S4 on the M4 yesterday.


jesus, 43.4, very good! i'm getting 19.8mpg over the first 2000 miles on mine! shocking!


----------



## David_A

> Don't even think about it - You are now entering a 20 mpg zone. :wink:


20 - thats motorway cruising mpg, am going to buy shares in petrol stations near where theres a run if I turn up in the maser  But odds are I won't be around/have time  which is pants


----------



## scoTTy

Can we get back on topic? I'm getting scared with all the talk about mpg 

p.s. Yeah I know I started it! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT

Perhaps you could set up a fuel kitty, everyone chips in 50 quid and you fill up as required!


----------



## scoTTy

Well it gets my vote but I think it might be the only one!! :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Well it gets my vote but I think it might be the only one!! :roll:


Â£50 would not even cover my fuel for the trip down to Saaaarf Wales. I'm only managing an average of 19MPG & thats with plenty of motorway driving. Bloody car drops well into single figures when i play.

Odd thing is, that after playing with an RS6 for most of this week, the RS6 actually gives better MPG than my S8, as with a similar driving mix it was giving an average of 21.6MPG & i gave it plenty of giggle pedal in places   . Can't work it out, given its 50BHP more powerful & weighs more than my car :!:


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it gets my vote but I think it might be the only one!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Â£50 would not even cover my fuel for the trip down to Saaaarf Wales. I'm only managing an average of 19MPG & thats with plenty of motorway driving. Bloody car drops well into single figures when i play.
> 
> Odd thing is, that after playing with an RS6 for most of this week, the RS6 actually gives better MPG than my S8, as with a similar driving mix it was giving an average of 21.6MPG & i gave it plenty of giggle pedal in places   . Can't work it out, given its 50BHP more powerful & weighs more than my car :!:
Click to expand...

Cars with higher torque outputs tend to be more economical since one can use lighter throttle openings and less revs for the same accelerative ability. Ergo less fuel pumped in.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it gets my vote but I think it might be the only one!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Â£50 would not even cover my fuel for the trip down to Saaaarf Wales. I'm only managing an average of 19MPG & thats with plenty of motorway driving. Bloody car drops well into single figures when i play.
> 
> Odd thing is, that after playing with an RS6 for most of this week, the RS6 actually gives better MPG than my S8, as with a similar driving mix it was giving an average of 21.6MPG & i gave it plenty of giggle pedal in places   . Can't work it out, given its 50BHP more powerful & weighs more than my car :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cars with higher torque outputs tend to be more economical since one can use lighter throttle openings and less revs for the same accelerative ability. Ergo less fuel pumped in.
Click to expand...

That would be it then. Still found it odd, but i do think i was pulling slightly lower revs at cruising speeds, so that would have a significant part to play


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Rob, 
Am I not anyone's friend any more 

Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!


----------



## W7 PMC

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Rob,
> Am I not anyone's friend any more
> 
> Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!


No you aint  if only because you said in the other thread that i was talking bollox & even if thats true, you aint meant to tell me :lol: :roll:


----------



## garyc

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Rob,
> Am I not anyone's friend any more
> 
> Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!


federales? :?:


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> Am I not anyone's friend any more
> 
> Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!
> 
> 
> 
> federales? :?:
Click to expand...

Old Bill, Fuzz, The Filth, Pigs or our well respected law enforcement agents  :wink:

Stu has not had much luck with these during his visits to Wales. I on the other hand have had no such trouble with them  :wink:


----------



## b3ves

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Rob,
> Am I not anyone's friend any more
> 
> Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!


Ahh Stu mate, all you had to do was reply to my post - welcome aboard! 

The roads I did the other weekend were Federale-free and the only concerns are for woolly pedestrians. Whilst I'd love to do a repeat trip to IOM this year (definitely next year), from the discussions we had with locals, it's probably best to wait until after the season has finished for the summer. Other alternatives might be Peak District or Exmoor.

Thoughts?


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> Am I not anyone's friend any more
> 
> Can't make Wales due to possibility of federales but if we did Isle of Man......well, I'd be there!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Stu mate, all you had to do was reply to my post - welcome aboard!
> 
> The roads I did the other weekend were Federale-free and the only concerns are for woolly pedestrians. Whilst I'd love to do a repeat trip to IOM this year (definitely next year), from the discussions we had with locals, it's probably best to wait until after the season has finished for the summer. Other alternatives might be Peak District or Exmoor.
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

Peak District has some excellent roads & i've never yet seen much of a Police presence having driven / riden these roads many times. Can't comment on Exmoor, as i'm not familiar with these roads.

One area i can defo recommend is the Scottish Borders (Cumbria & Northumberland), when the roads around the Lake District started to get favoured by the police, looking for motorcycle revenue, a switch was made to the borders & this area has some amazing roads, great stop-offs & lodgings & is Federale free. 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc

If it was somewhere a bit closer to London I _might_ be able to make it, but I'm pretty time-poor these days. A Cotswold pub and a hoon around "Big Jon country"?


----------



## b3ves

If it were Sunday 23rd May in South Wales, who's up for it?


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> If it were Sunday 23rd May in South Wales, who's up for it?


Can do.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

As much as I'd like to come I'll have to pass.......as soon as the dreaded "W" word is mentioned I get a nervous tick..... :twisted:


----------



## jampott

b3ves said:


> If it were Sunday 23rd May in South Wales, who's up for it?


Rob,

I'd prefer the weekend before, if possible...


----------



## W7 PMC

Any news yet?

Either weekend is good for me (at the moment) & i'll now be coming in my RS6 & she'll have been fettled up to 520BHP 8) next week, so should be a giggle


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> Any news yet?
> 
> Either weekend is good for me (at the moment) & i'll now be coming in my RS6 & she'll have been fettled up to 520BHP 8) next week, so should be a giggle


    That should redress the inherent lethargy in the standard product. Would you like a list of Shell filling stations so that you can 'dock' the mothership several times on the way to any meet. I bet you can see the fule gauge moving :wink:


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> Any news yet?
> 
> Either weekend is good for me (at the moment) & i'll now be coming in my RS6 & she'll have been fettled up to 520BHP 8) next week, so should be a giggle


520 bhp  wow, that will be interesting. Is the arms race back on?

23rd of May is good for me, provided Vauxhall supply the cruise missile(the Monaro) in time. It will leave me about a week to get it down to Linden for the exhaust and re-map. Hopefully it will put out around 370 bhp, but with around 500nm of torque :wink:

Is there any possibility of some time on a track, as part of this meet? I had a great time at Bruntingthorpe. Castle Coombe is a bit more central, but not too far away from south Wales - could we do a visit on the way (saturday?)


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news yet?
> 
> Either weekend is good for me (at the moment) & i'll now be coming in my RS6 & she'll have been fettled up to 520BHP 8) next week, so should be a giggle
> 
> 
> 
> That should redress the inherent lethargy in the standard product. Would you like a list of Shell filling stations so that you can 'dock' the mothership several times on the way to any meet. I bet you can see the fule gauge moving :wink:
Click to expand...

*LOL*.

Given the size of the boot, i'm going to convert this space into an additional fuel tank just like those 18 wheelers & use the glovebox to store luggage  :lol:

Defo gonna need a few fill ups over the weekend.


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news yet?
> 
> Either weekend is good for me (at the moment) & i'll now be coming in my RS6 & she'll have been fettled up to 520BHP 8) next week, so should be a giggle
> 
> 
> 
> 520 bhp  wow, that will be interesting. Is the arms race back on?
> 
> 23rd of May is good for me, provided Vauxhall supply the cruise missile, in time (the Monaro) It will leave me about a week to get it down to Linden for the exhaust and re-map. Hopefully it will put out around 370 bhp, but with around 500nm of torque :wink:
> 
> Is there any possibility of some time on a track, as part of this meet? I had a great time at Bruntingthorpe. Castle Coombe is a bit more central, but not too far away from south Wales - could we do a visit on the way (saturday?)
Click to expand...

The arms race is defo back on 8)

I may have missed some of the details, but is this just gonna be a single day event (like the idea of visiting a track), or will there be a stopover? Given i live a couple of hundred miles away from S.Wales, its a little far to travel for a day trip.


----------



## Lisa.

I want to come please. I'll come as a co-pilot ( jumpsuit an' all)

But can only make the weekend before ( ie 16th May).

Pretty please [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> The arms race is defo back on 8)
> 
> I may have missed some of the details, but is this just gonna be a single day event (like the idea of visiting a track), or will there be a stopover? Given i live a couple of hundred miles away from S.Wales, its a little far to travel for a day trip.


South Wales and back in a day is not possible for me either. A two day event - day one being some track time (optional) and day two some countryside touring, pub lunch etc would be fine. I just phoned Castle Coombe - one of their Saturday action days sounds ideal. This is where members of the public can drive their road-legal cars on the track. There is actually an event tomorrow - April 24th - but as that is not enough notice, the next one is June 12th. Castle coombe is a bit narrow though ..... Bruntingthorpe is a lot wider, but I'm not sure how you would go about organising some track time there. It is primarily a proving ground for motor manufacturers ? (and also seems to be a huge new car and old aircraft storage facility) I don't know how the Boxa event was orgainised - I just turned up on the day and gave someone Â£70 - and the track was ours for two hours 8)

Any body have any alternative venues in mind?

Lisa - 8) hope you can make it - as a driver or co-pilot  Have you chosen a replacement for your TT yet?


----------



## PaulS

b3ves said:


> If it's what you said you might get, we'll have a revtastic time :wink:


Kev - can I make a guess here - have you gone for a Honda S2000?


----------



## kmpowell

PaulS said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's what you said you might get, we'll have a revtastic time :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev - can I make a guess here - have you gone for a Honda S2000?
Click to expand...











:wink:


----------



## garyc

kmpowell said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's what you said you might get, we'll have a revtastic time :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev - can I make a guess here - have you gone for a Honda S2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Caught one of those knapping and saw him off yesterday. Great engine for the open road, hard work in town.

(I don't think it was you - inless you have aged and now sport one of those pre-mid life crisis pseudo-gay receding crop and bleach hairstyles....)

I am a big Honda fan and have been uming and ahhing for some about a CTR as an interim car for MrsC.

S2000 is a proper sports car.


----------



## scoTTy

Are we definately up for the 23rd? I may have to book the Saturday evening for an overnight. Is this definately a goer?

Who's going to come along?


----------



## b3ves

Sorry guys, I was away on hols last week

I don't mind the weekend of May 15th-16th if that suits more people? Suggested location for the overnighter would be Brecon, staying at the Brecon Castle Hotel where I stayed in March:

Tel (+44) (0)1874 624611 
Fax (+44) (0)1874 623737
e-mail [email protected]
http://www.breconcastle.co.uk/

The hotel has three rooms types, Castle Lodge, Standard and Beacons' View. The rates below include breakfast and VAT and are per room per night unless otherwise stated.

Beacons View rooms face south, are generally larger and have good views of The Brecon Beacons. Standard rooms are the majority of rooms. Rooms in the Castle Lodge are without satellite TV.

Single Twin or Double 
Castle Lodge Â£59 Â£69 
Standard Rooms Â£64 Â£79 
Beacons View Â£69 to Â£79 Â£89 to Â£99 
Beacons View - Four Poster Â£79 Â£99

I haven't been able to get through to them yet to check availability, but please give me an idea of numbers and we'll take it from there.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## garyc

scoTTy said:


> Are we definately up for the 23rd? I may have to book the Saturday evening for an overnight. Is this definately a goer?
> 
> Who's going to come along?


That's OK by me - can't do weekend before (wifes birthday)


----------



## W7 PMC

Rob,

Count me in for 1 room & the 15-16th is good for me. Not 100% sure if the missus will be coming but i'll defo be there. Doing Bedford Aerodrome with the RS246 boys on the Friday, so its gonna be a power junky weekend for me 8)  

I'd rather have a room with satelitte TV, but not fussed otherwise.


----------



## jampott

If this can be the weekend of the 16th, I'm well up for it.

Unfortunately I go on holiday at the end of May, and with spending too much time away from home already, I can't spare the weekend of 23rd May, as I'll be getting everything sorted for my hols... so if you are planning an overnighter (and it seems you are, as some folk are travelling some distance) then the weekend of 16th is the only 1 I can make


----------



## b3ves

Please can everyone listed on page 1 confirm that I have their preferences/availability correctly listed.

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy

I'm doubtful for weekend of 16th but wil confirm tomorrow after seeing what work issues can be sorted. :?


----------



## scoTTy

I need to confirm one weekend or the other and then see what can be done. I need to switch shifts and I can't muck about the other people involved.

Which weekend are we going for?


----------



## garyc

Yes. Let's make a decision...

16th no good for me. Following weekend is OK.


----------



## W7 PMC

Rob,

I can actually make either weekend, just that the 15/16th would be slightly easier8)


----------



## Lisa.

Can only make the earlier weekend 15/16th......


----------



## kmpowell

I can make either weekend, so me and the S are easy


----------



## b3ves

So far there are 2+2 who can't make one of the weekends, but there are 3 unconfirmed either way.

I'd personally prefer the weekend of 22-23 May as I don't fancy spending 2 weekends away on the trot (8-9 May is GTI International).

Would those who have not expressed a preference please confirm.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## snaxo

Can't make this at all :-(

Damian


----------



## scoTTy

23rd preferable for me.


----------



## jam

looks like i can't make either now, due to personal commitments, sorry guys

i'm sure you will all have a great couple of days now

Cheers

James


----------



## b3ves

snaxo said:


> Can't make this at all :-(
> 
> Damian





jam said:


> looks like i can't make either now, due to personal commitments, sorry guys
> 
> i'm sure you will all have a great couple of days now
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Never mind, I'm hoping this will be the start of something more regular


----------



## Carlos

22nd no good for me, Cup final w/e 8)

Actually May or June are not good for me at all, and I can't really do overnighters due to self imposed family commitments.


----------



## Steve_Mc

b3ves said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make this at all :-(
> 
> Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like i can't make either now, due to personal commitments, sorry guys
> 
> i'm sure you will all have a great couple of days now
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind, I'm hoping this will be the start of something more regular
Click to expand...

Wales a bit too much of a schlep for me too, so will have to give it a miss. Hopefully it will develop into something regular as I'd love to come to a future one (and I'm still waiting to start a "RS4 kills 330D" thread in here :lol: :wink: )


----------



## garyc

Steve_Mc said:


> ....(and I'm still waiting to start a "RS4 kills 330D" thread in here :lol: :wink: )


That would indeed be a magnificant achievement for you to accomplish with 'only' 380bhp and 4wd at one's disposal. Maybe you should get a 420hp remap just to be on the safe side. :wink:

Goliath kills David with an AK47. 

ps don't forget who was the first around here to do the RS4 thang. :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC

Steve_Mc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make this at all :-(
> 
> Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like i can't make either now, due to personal commitments, sorry guys
> 
> i'm sure you will all have a great couple of days now
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind, I'm hoping this will be the start of something more regular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales a bit too much of a schlep for me too, so will have to give it a miss. Hopefully it will develop into something regular as I'd love to come to a future one (and I'm still waiting to start a "RS4 kills 330D" thread in here :lol: :wink: )
Click to expand...

I'll defo be moving forward with the "RS6 kills 330D" thread, in fact i may as well start writing it now.

With over 500BHP on tap & a massive 460lbs/ft of torque, my dog could drive the RS6 & still win  :wink: well if i had a dog it could


----------



## garyc

_make the run over 180 miles - and I'll take you both._ 

You got the car yet Paul?


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> _make the run over 180 miles - and I'll take you both._
> 
> You got the car yet Paul?


I have indeed & she's fcuking awesome 8) :lol:

Will be posting a full report & photos over the weekend 8)


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> _make the run over 180 miles - and I'll take you both._
> 
> You got the car yet Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> I have indeed & she's fcuking awesome 8) :lol:
> 
> Will be posting a full report & photos over the weekend 8)
Click to expand...

Monster. [smiley=devil.gif] Enjoy.  I am NOT envious OK? :wink:

_Off to pub..._


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

If it's 15/16 I may make a las minute appearance solely for drinking purposes and will then tootle along and meet you whenever you stop up.


----------



## scoTTy

If we don't confirm one weekend or the other before the end of this week then I'm going to struggle to make either. :?


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> If we don't confirm one weekend or the other before the end of this week then I'm going to struggle to make either. :?


Likewise.

Although 15th/16th is now looking tight, as moving house chores are creeping into that weekend.


----------



## PaulS

It doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make the 23rd. Dealer is now telling me that the car will probably be arriving late May/Early June :?


----------



## b3ves

I now can't make the 22/23 weekend myself, because of a family commitment.

So with that in mind, 15/16 it is 

Who's definitely up for it?


----------



## W7 PMC

Bum & pi$$, i can't make next weekend due to moving home chores & the Finance Director needs funding so i'll have to pass on this one.

If possible, can someone (me if nobody offers) organise an Other Marques get together for July time??


----------



## kmpowell

Rob, i'm not sure if it wouldn't be best to arrange something a bit further down the date calendar (set a specific date first and then ask if people are free, thus basing a decision on that rather than seeing when people are free and suggesting dates) and maybe a bit more central so others can join?

Just a thought, cuz this seems like its turning into a non starter


----------



## b3ves

kmpowell said:


> Rob, i'm not sure if it wouldn't be best to arrange something a bit further down the date calendar (set a specific date first and then ask if people are free, thus basing a decision on that rather than seeing when people are free and suggesting dates) and maybe a bit more central so others can join?
> 
> Just a thought, cuz this seems like its turning into a non starter


I'll leave it with you or whoever is interested to organise it then. I now remember why I've tried to stay away from organising meets in the past.


----------



## clived

W7 PMC said:


> If possible, can someone (me if nobody offers) organise an Other Marques get together for July time??


We're planning on having an "Other Marques" area at Brooklands (seriously!) for those of you that want to come but "want to be togetheeeer"


----------



## scoTTy

Will there be a "flame" area with boxing gloves? :roll: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

Shame this has all fizzled out becasue i was looking forward to blasting around Brecon and being reunited with those magnificent roads! Everybody seemed to be well up for it at the start of the thread, what happened?


----------



## scoTTy

I still am. We just haven't got a date.


----------



## b3ves

Seems some others have significantly more success at organising drives/meets:


----------



## jampott

When I get back from hols (woo woo!!) I'll see what I can do...


----------



## scoTTy

b3ves said:


> Seems some others have significantly more success at organising drives/meets:


Now that really would take some organising!! I'd hate to travel in that convoy though.


----------



## garyc

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems some others have significantly more success at organising drives/meets:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that really would take some organising!! I'd hate to travle in that convoy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'd drive the spares van. :wink:


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems some others have significantly more success at organising drives/meets:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to travel in that convoy though.
Click to expand...

See for yourself - here's a link to the video
http://www.daveakerman.com/~tchurly/2003.wmv


----------



## scoTTy

I stand by my comment. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it but I personally would rather have a small group.

Either way you're gonna have a greattime and it'll be a hell of a trip. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

